

Why is Google blocking shopping results in the US for vitamins? - millzlane

Goto Google.<p>Search for Vitamins.<p>Click on the shopping results.<p>Zero results.
======
cr1t1calh1t
Google Shopping has moved to a paid inclusion model, and it looks like no one
in the vitamin sector has paid...

Here's Google's May 31st announcement on the change:
[http://googlecommerce.blogspot.com/2012/05/building-
better-s...](http://googlecommerce.blogspot.com/2012/05/building-better-
shopping-experience.html)

------
shiftpgdn
Huge opportunity here for somebody to jump in and make giant piles of money
through an affiliate network. Outside of membership programs vitamins and
"health" goods have crazy affiliate payouts.

------
dglassan
Didn't google lose a huge lawsuit about something to do with online pharmacies
not too long ago? My guess is it's something to do with that.

